# Не могу синхронизировать время с локальным ntp

## klop

Поставил ntp-сервер на машину чтобы с локальной сети могли синхронизировать с нее время.

Сразу приведу конфиг моего ntp-сервера (ntp.conf):

server 0.ru.pool.ntp.org

server ntp0.solarnet.ru

server ntp.psn.ru

server ntp.vld.ru

server ntp.ru

server ns2.firmacem.ru

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

logfile         /var/log/ntpd.log

restrict default ignore

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 193.125.143.172 noquery notrap

restrict 195.230.70.112 noquery notrap

restrict 194.149.67.130 noquery notrap

restrict 80.246.19.29 noquery notrap

restrict 194.58.197.7 noquery notrap

restrict 85.94.34.202 noquery notrap

restrict 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust nomodify notrap

вот, что выдает команда ntpq -c peers

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

+mail.solarnet.r 62.117.76.141    2 u   16   64  377   35.181   81.776   1.802

-alpha.prao.psn. 192.36.143.150   2 u   63   64  377   36.047   94.601   1.949

+ntp2.scx.ru     62.117.76.140    2 u    4   64  377  152.770   78.379   5.051

*phaeton.delfa.n 130.236.254.17   2 u   17   64  377   51.691   80.957   3.038

-202.cemontage.b 192.38.7.240     2 u   64   64  367   53.760  -12.298   4.492

но не могу синхронизировать я клиентов с ntp-сервером

т.е. при вводе команды под линуксом получаю (машина клиент) 

#ntpdate 192.168.0.1

получаю 

12 Jul 13:26:34 ntpdate[29081]: no server suitable for synchronization found

Винды пишут - "Ошибка при выполнении синхронизации с 192.168.0.1. Этот узел недоступен.

----------

## ba

1) не закрыто ли udp 123 в обе стороны?

2) а после подъема ntpd несколько часов подождал? а то он не сразу назначает себе нормальный стратум...

----------

## klop

для локальной сети открыл все порты (на тест), уже прошло 3 часа результат тот же  :Sad: 

----------

## ba

```
ntpdc -c sysinfo
```

что говорит?

----------

## klop

system peer:          phaeton.delfa.net

system peer mode:     client

leap indicator:       00

stratum:              3

precision:            -20

root distance:        0.06299 s

root dispersion:      0.09520 s

reference ID:         [194.58.197.7]

reference time:       ca40b35c.5449660a  Thu, Jul 12 2007 18:04:12.329

system flags:         auth monitor ntp kernel stats

jitter:               0.002686 s

stability:            0.000 ppm

broadcastdelay:       0.003998 s

authdelay:            0.000000 s

----------

## ba

должно работать... а что будет если ntpdate с ключем -d запустить?

[edit]

ааа... вспомнил, notrust убери, с ним оно отвергает все неаутентифицированные соединения

----------

## klop

Во другой разговор, но теперь говорит что страта ntp-сервера меньше, чем страта локального компьютера

не все ок, нуно подождать просто

Огромное спасибо ! Все работает  :Smile: 

----------

